# Cung Lee vs Eric Altman - this is Lee's first MMA fight!



## Makalakumu

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4QdFcWOwOs&search=Cung%20Le

This may be an old video, I'm not sure, but I've been waiting to see this for a while.  I hope that Cung has a good career in MMA.  I like his striking skills and I think that it demonstrates that stuff other then boxing or thaiboxing could work in the octagon.  Check out Cung's use of the spinning back kick.  He really nailed Altman with it.

One thing I couldn't figure out is why Altman didn't shoot for a single or a double on Cung.  There were plenty of opportunities and one would think that the last thing one would want to do is stand there and trade blows with Cung Lee.  I'm waiting patiently to see what happens when Lee is on the ground.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I agree.

Cung comes from Sanda and they do have takedowns and some ground fighting. It will be very interesting to follow how he does.

I put this link up on the same subject before. 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34742


----------



## Kensai

Yep, seen it. Good fight. Thanks for putting it up there.


----------

